# *** Votes Are In *** JUNE 2016 HF Photo of the Month Contest ***



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is a link to the JUNE 2016 HF Photo of the Month Contest:

http://www.horseforum.com/horseforum-com-news/***-vote-now-***-june-2016-a-710490/


The EASIEST way to get to the contest is simply to go to the HOME page.

Click on the word HOME in the navbar, just below the banner at the top of the screen.

(Directly under he photo of Cowchick's horse.)


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*Entries close Wednesday June 22nd for the 'Saddle Up' Theme June 2016 HF Photo of the Month Contest.*

That is only today plus 2 more days.

Hurry to get your entries in.

Plus a heads up for the July Theme: I'm thinking *Red, White, and Blue*.

Not meaning that you or your horse needs to be decked out in Red White and Blue. (That would be okay though).

Just that there needs to be a Red item, a Blue item, and a White item in the picture.

For example, you could be wearing a red shirt, your horse a blue halter, beside a white fence. Get the idea?

The color of flowers would count, barns, tractors, cars, tents, signs, anything or combination of things Red, White, and Blue.

I'm only saying the sky is not really blue, it is clear and just reflects the blue, gray, or white shades from some part of the Earth which tints it's appearance. At least that is the way I understand it.

So how about it. *Enter June's contest now*, and start planning for July.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Voting is open for the JUNE 2016 HF Photo of the Month Contest.

http://www.horseforum.com/horseforum-com-news/%2A%2A%2A-vote-now-%2A%2A%2A-june-2016-a-710490/

The theme for June was Saddle Up (ie ready to work in whatever your style/discipline).

We have 16 really great entries.

This system is intended to be a temporary set up while Support and Help Desk works on getting the 'old' contest back.So with that in mind, at this point, pay no attention to the outdated/stale contest notice in the Right Side Bar (under Recent Discussions).
Instead, go to the HOME page, or click the link in this thread to go to the currently active contest.
Voting will be open until June 30th.

​We need your votes:


 No need to have a photo entered in the contest in order to vote.
 Easy Peasy to vote.
 We need LOTS of votes.
 No need to register to vote (other than a HF membership).
 Voting is private (no one will know who you voted for).
 
************************** PLEASE VOTE. ******************** THANK YOU. *************


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

*The votes are in for the JUNE 2016 HF Photo of the Month Contest*

We have a clear winning photo for the JUNE 2016 Contest.

Post # 11 submitted by Dphoto45

http://www.horseforum.com/horseforu...-june-2016-hf-710490/post9138794/#post9138794

The tally is in process of being compiled into a results thread.


----------

